# Rocky Days 2011 [01.-03.07]



## Rocklandbiker (16. Februar 2011)

jemand hier aus dem Forum mit dabei ?

http://www.kleinwalsertal.com/unterkunft/pauschalen/rocky-mountain-days.html


----------



## Nofaith (16. Februar 2011)

Jaap!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Februar 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Jaap!



wie noch`n Pfälzer ?


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte wie immer Lust drauf. Mal sehen was die gesamte Urlaubs- und Bikeplanung noch so bringt und die Holde dazu sagt.


----------



## Nofaith (16. Februar 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> wie noch`n Pfälzer ?


 
Zwei, meine Süsse kommt auch mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2011)

Muss man sich dort anmelden?
Oder kann man einfach so hin?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Muss man sich dort anmelden?
> Oder kann man einfach so hin?



hier die Kontaktdaten zur Anmeldung...


Kleinwalsertal Tourismus
Ule Peter Haak
Marketing
Walserstrasse 64
6992 Hirschegg / Austria
Telefon: +43 5517 5114 433 (Fax: 419)
www.kleinwalsertal.com

cu RK


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2011)

danke


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. April 2011)

sonst keiner hier aus der Community ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

Für mich ist der Termin leider ungelegen.
Außerdem hat RM derzeit nix interessantes mehr für mich.
Leider sagt mir das neue Slayer nicht mehr zu, und das nach14 Jahren RM.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. April 2011)

ich will mir das neue element MSL ansehen, das reicht für mich, mein Alter, meinen Fahrstil, und meine bevorzugte Location den Pfälzerwald völlig aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

Der Pfälzerwald schreit regelmäßig nach meinem Slayer.
Und ich bin auch nicht mehr neu.


----------



## Nofaith (30. April 2011)

Naja, es geht bei den RM ja nicht nur um Rocky. Nur ca. 50% aller Teilnehmer haben ein RM.

@Rocklandbiker

Wo schläfst Du denn? Wir haben uns dieses Jahr mal in Mittelberg eingemietet.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @Rocklandbiker
> Wo schläfst Du denn? Wir haben uns dieses Jahr mal in Mittelberg eingemietet.


 

noch keine Ahnung, aber gebucht wurde ich ;-)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2011)

Anmeldebroschüre







do simmer debei...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Mai 2011)

war da nicht auch ein Rocky Treffen in der Pfalz geplant ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2011)

Ja, schick mir eine PM.
Kommst in den Verteiler.

Es wird wahrscheinlich etwa Mitte August.
Die Trails in vorher von den Wanderern "verstopft", leider.
Das macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juni 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, es geht bei den RM ja nicht nur um Rocky. Nur ca. 50% aller Teilnehmer haben ein RM.
> 
> @Rocklandbiker
> 
> Wo schläfst Du denn? Wir haben uns dieses Jahr mal in Mittelberg eingemietet.



im Naturhotel Chesa Valisa...


----------



## Nofaith (28. Juni 2011)

Wir sind im Hotel Almajur...

...zu erkennen an zwei Slayer SXC...

...hoffe wir Pfälzer trinken zusammen ein Bierchen!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juni 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> ...hoffe wir Pfälzer trinken zusammen ein Bierchen!



sozusagen "e Schoppe"


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Juli 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, schick mir eine PM.
> Kommst in den Verteiler.
> 
> Es wird wahrscheinlich etwa Mitte August.
> ...



kann nicht teilnehmen. Meine Frau und ich sind an diesem Wochenende im "Cube-Womenscamp", Zillertal zum biken.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2011)

ok


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Juli 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Zillertal zum biken.....



sehr geil!


----------



## Nofaith (24. Juni 2013)

2013 jemand dabei?

Termin 27. bis 30. Juni


----------

